# MAX



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

So I just got home after me and the wife went to see the new movie, "Max". It was an OK flick. I went into it trying not to be critical and analytical so's that the wife could enjoy it.  I expected it to be a little better and the acting to be a bit more polished but what the hey. When it was all said and done it wasn't any different than any other movie you'd see on LMN or the Hallmark Channel (that my wife watches incessantly). She loved it of course. And yes, I did get a little misty a couple times. Couldn't help it because I know the heartache owning/working dogs can bring. At least I didn't pay the 14 bucks for the tickets.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm sure i will be obligated to see it since a million people will ask me about it ...

How did Carlos get to be in it ?
...someone had connections in the right places or did he have to "audition" for the part ?(*_*)?

any back story info Chris ?

the name rings a bell .... is this the same Carlos that was the topic of a few WDF threads in the past ?


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

*stuff i'm learning in Vet Assistant school...*

first of all, this is not proper school--this is online school with a 6 month internship at a Vet Clinic within 35 miles of my home--but it has affiliation with the ASPCA and the certification is good anywhere in the U.S. so it was the one i picked. secondly this is not going to result in me being a Vet Tech, only a lowly Assistant, but my intention is to proceed from working as an assistant to school/certification to be a Vet Tech thereafter. 
the reason i mention this whatsoever is because there are already parts of the material with which i fundamentally disagree, and i'm only on my third section. things like never allowing the owner to handle their own dog--if it bites them they can sue the clinic for damages--and not giving dogs raw bones--they splinter and break dogs' teeth and it's recommended to give tartar-control chews or RAWHIDE. really? rawhide? that stuff that kindof ferments in the gut and can cause blockages or can come from untidy parts of China and be covered in poisonous chemicals? there is the preference for brushing your dog's teeth at home and occasionally having them put under anesthesia for deep cleaning of gums, the regions beneath the gums, and the interior of the mouth rather than feeding raw. also i have always been the one who holds my dog when we are at the Vet's. since it is important to all parties involved that the animal be in the least discomfort and distress possible, no one ever batted an eye when i restrained my own dog's head and midsection by casually looping arms around them and holding firm. i told them my dog would have to be muzzled to be handled by someone else--this may or may not be actually necessary...her reactions have varied significantly from Vet to Vet and the good ones have never had any trouble with her. none the less-- because she was highly suspicious of strangers-- which she is--and nobody ever forbade me. hmmm.
there is even the use of breed as an evaluator of behavior, and i know this is done to help the student prepare for the worst to avoid getting bitten, and i know Cocker Spaniels are likely to try and bite people, but they specifically mention Working Breeds and Herding Breeds and "some Terriers". my experience with many many dogs has been to approach without fear. be respectful and authoritative and confident with dogs not showing how badly they want to eat your face or how desperately they wish to get away from you. being scared of a non-threatening dog will just make the dog wonder, and once you've tipped your hand and shown your fear, you'll get more trouble out of them than you might have.
i've had personal experience with wonderful Vets and i've known Vets who should never be allowed to work near animals and what i'm hoping for is to work in the service of someone genuinely trying to help animals. what i've begun to suspect, however, is that i will be praying to get a lucky pull and that i'll have to spend a lot of my time with my mouth shut.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: stuff i'm learning in Vet Assistant school...*

alright, this bit above was supposed to be its own post in the Canine Lounge, not a blatant diversion from talking about the Malinois movie. i'm the worst at computers...i'm sorry.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

no problem//rotflmao//
but you just laid out a good scenario for another dog movie

how the "clueless vet" discovers that vet school was all wrong when he/she has to take in an aggressive dog for long term care and the dog teaches the vet what canine behavior is all about and the two become best buds for life ....the vet keeps the dog and both live happily thereafter 

.... too bad Robin Williams isn't around to star in it //lol//


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

We take the grand kids to the movies often so I know we'll be seeing MAX. 

It's been mentioned already.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> So I just got home after me and the wife went to see the new movie, "Max". It was an OK flick. I went into it trying not to be critical and analytical so's that the wife could enjoy it.  I expected it to be a little better and the acting to be a bit more polished but what the hey. When it was all said and done it wasn't any different than any other movie you'd see on LMN or the Hallmark Channel (that my wife watches incessantly). She loved it of course. And yes, I did get a little misty a couple times. Couldn't help it because I know the heartache owning/working dogs can bring. At least I didn't pay the 14 bucks for the tickets.


So what parts had you balling like a little girl?☺

I know that's not politically correct. Tell it to someone who cares!☺


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

FINALLY something is cheaper in Japan
.....our movie house only costs 10 bucks (converted to USD)

don't give away the story Howard ... 
i think the last time i got misty at a dog flick was watching Ole Yeller 

but i did get misty watching Mad Max last week .... such a stoopid movie it was making me laff so hard i almost started crying


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

rick smith said:


> no problem//rotflmao//
> but you just laid out a good scenario for another dog movie
> 
> 
> .... too bad Robin Williams isn't around to star in it //lol//


i so lament the loss of Robin Williams--he was a genius!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

big DITTO on Robin
really liked that movie he played a Doc and the one when he was a she //lol//

sometimes the hardest thing for a genius to do is to live with themselves in peace.
- glad i will never have to deal with that problem //lol//


----------



## Chris Viscovich (Apr 2, 2014)

I will talk to Tony Richling, from Liberty K9, tomorrow in regards to the movie, so I will get some additional details. 

Here's what I know:
Carlos was born into a litter of 5. 2 Males (Duncan, Carlos) and 3 females (Karma, Hanna, Shadow). They were bred from Cache(Sire) and Ember(Dam), born Feb 28th 2012. Both dogs were bred through the Indian Army Special K9 program.

Here is a short clip of mama Ember during bite training at Libertyk9. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlk9qcgqXg8

Carlos had to interview for the part. He had "the physical look" that the casting agents were looking for, no inside connections got him the part. 

Tony at Liberty K9, KY was contacted initially in regards to Carlos. Carlo's picture was posted as available on Liberty's website and Jennifer Henderson from Birds and Animals Unlimited, CA called to start some initial dialogue. Tony submitted a 6:22min video of Carlos interacting with and training with his primary trainer /handler. (I have access to this video, but it is a restricted youtube link) Carlos was raised and trained for two years (mainly in socialization, obedience and agility) prior to official training for MAX. In late 2013, a team of movie trainers came to visit LibertyK9 facility and observe Carlos live. After determining that he was a good fit, Carlos was purchased by Birds and Animals Unlimited and cast as the lead for the Max role.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I recently saw an interview on TV with one of the starts of Max.

Not unexpected the star commented that there were a number of dog doubles for Carlos.

Some liked swimming, some liked jumping, etc. 

Completely understand that considering most "stars"often have numerous doubles. 

First time I heard that about a dog "star" was the original 'Lassie Come Home" movie with Roddy McDowell.

It was said the "real" lassie hated swimming. :-o

Once the producers figure out the Mal then Max will have the stage to himself. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Karin Sable (Aug 31, 2014)

So on the germanshepherd forum, guy sees Max movie with daughter. Daughter says she wants a GSD (?). Guy says he does too. They go to Walgreens after movie and see an advertisement for a pet vaccination clinic and daughter says to Dad that his deceased dog's spirit is telling him he needs a GSD. (I did not know that Walgreens Drug Store was a portal for other world communication) Dad agrees. Getting a GSD. I said my peace about impulsiveness but others totally supported him in his decision making..."it was meant to be" presumably because, in part, of the Walgreens visitation. 

Sigh....


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Tis the beginning of a humane society full of unwanted dogs by people impulse buying based on emotion. The worse part are the enablers who support those impulse purchases. Too bad more people won't be honest with this guy.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Tis the beginning of a humane society full of unwanted dogs by people impulse buying based on emotion. The worse part are the enablers who support those impulse purchases. Too bad more people won't be honest with this guy.


Lassie, Rin-tin-tin, Big Red, Beethovan, Incredable Journey, 101 Dalmations, Fraizer, Spuds Mackenzie, The Ugly Dachsund, etc, etc!

Star status has been the bane of many dog breeds.

As to wanting a GSD based on the movie Max??????????? *DUH! :roll: ](*,)](*,)*


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank God "Hooch" had a "wet" bark!!

I actually love the Bordeaux Doggen and thankfully it's not everyman's type of dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Thank God "Hooch" had a "wet" bark!!
> 
> I actually love the Bordeaux Doggen and thankfully it's not everyman's type of dog.



You would have thought that the St. Bernard craze created by the "Beethoven" movie would have the same results with all their slobbering and "wet barking". 

I had one when I still lived at home and she was also my first outdoor dog. 

Mom wouldn't put up with all the slobber......and mom's little Rat terrier wouldn't allow the St. in the house either. :lol:


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Bob Scott said:


> You would have thought that the St. Bernard craze created by the "Beethoven" movie would have the same results with all their slobbering and "wet barking".
> 
> I had one when I still lived at home and she was also my first outdoor dog.
> 
> Mom wouldn't put up with all the slobber......and mom's little Rat terrier wouldn't allow the St. in the house either. :lol:


When I was growing up my grandmother had 3 saint bernards, moose, lady and max, those things needed saddles they were so big!


----------



## Nilledem Greg (Jun 8, 2015)

Haven't seen it yet, but will look forward to seeing it now. Thanks!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> You would have thought that the St. Bernard craze created by the "Beethoven" movie would have the same results with all their slobbering and "wet barking".
> 
> I had one when I still lived at home and she was also my first outdoor dog.
> 
> Mom wouldn't put up with all the slobber......and mom's little Rat terrier wouldn't allow the St. in the house either. :lol:


The St. Bernhards used to slobber.

You should try a Fila Brasileiro!! They don't slobber in the same way. They shake their heads and the slobber lands either on the ceiling or -

Out tracking, we walked back with the Briard and Fila. As we passed one colleague, he exclaimed "Oh! you dirty "soandso". I looked at him - he had overalls on - so what - but then I looked up at his face. Gaucho's "snot" had covered his eye......


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> The St. Bernhards used to slobber.
> 
> You should try a Fila Brasileiro!! They don't slobber in the same way. They shake their heads and the slobber lands either on the ceiling or -
> 
> Out tracking, we walked back with the Briard and Fila. As we passed one colleague, he exclaimed "Oh! you dirty "soandso". I looked at him - he had overalls on - so what - but then I looked up at his face. Gaucho's "snot" had covered his eye......



:-& :lol: 

My brother has a Presa that is NOT dry mouthed. Head shaker also!

When over at his house (stunning 1920s Craftsman style with gorgeous woodwork throughout) ) you know not to wipe you hands or face with any of the blue towels lying around the house. :-o

Brother has been single for a few yrs now. :lol: :wink:


----------

